# Different 'flavors' of German Shepherds



## MaggieRoseLee

http://germanshepherdworld.com/the-different-types-of-german-shepherds-which-one-should-you-get/

https://www.shepped.com/types/

https://thedailyshep.com/many-different-types-german-shepherds/

Federation Winners - German Shepherd Dog

BSP results : Year selection - German Shepherd Dog

The sable Shepherd - "A museum piece"?

https://gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Links updated


----------

